# Please help - scratched base after first wax job!!



## dneukirch (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi all,

I recently bought a Nidecker Legacy board (my first board) and after reading heaps and heaps about waxing on this forum and watching SnowWolfs excellent tutorial vids I thought I would give it a go myself. The hot waxing went fine. With the board nicely coated I put it away for storage. However today when I scraped all the excess wax off I scratched/scuffed/roughed up the base a bit, but only near the nose and tail (where it starts to curve up). The rough patches look a bit whiter than the board. I managed this and it is only a plastic scraper! All the comments Ive read state or imply that you cant scratch a board with a plastic scraper (provided its flat against the base of the board of course). I was pressing reasonably hard (but needed to otherwise the wax wouldnt have come off), making sure to keep the scraper flat, and went at it for a while to remove almost all excess wax. Any ideas on what I could have done wrong or how I could smooth the rough patches back out? Im pretty certain the rough patches werent there when I got it. Maybe Nidecker bases are softer?

Also to anyone wanting to wax and scrape there boards watch out for the little indented part on the scraper designed for removing wax from the board edge, I also managed to scratch a fine line along part of the base, and it was very easy to do. 

Any help and advice from all you knowledgable people out there would be greatly appreciated 

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

its not likely you have done any damage at all, theres probably just some wax on that spot still. the other fine line thing you are talking about is irrelevant as well, you base is going to sustain much more damage than that by using it, its not important that the base remains totally pristine and don't expect it to.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

did you buff it with a scothbrite pad? that might take out the "scratches and lines" you're talking about if they're related to excess wax left over


----------



## dneukirch (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah thanks for the advice guys. A good point that the board is going to get banged up when I use it anyway. Its definitely not wax though. I used the scotch pad after scraping hoping that it might do the trick but no luck. Cheers


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

dont worry, my base isnt pretty anymore either, but i still show it a good time


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

if your base isn't scratched, you're not riding


----------



## dneukirch (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah cheers for all the advice. Sounds like I shouldnt be worried.

I think the rough patches are little bits of plastic sticking up. Probably similar to if I used sand paper on the base. I sometimes went 'against the grain' so to speak, i.e. tail to nose rather than nose to tail, whether that makes a different I'm not sure. I might try re-waxing and scraping the rough patches.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

The first scratch on any board always hurts.

My brand new board without a mark on it in January, had only seen 2 days of riding when I was walking back to the lodge in Niseko, down the hill on the main street of town. I slipped on a patch of ice and dropped it on the ground, first scratch to the base and it wasn't even while I was riding.

Then the very next day my mate chipped my nose with his edge while we were on a chairlift. 2 battlescars that I got while I wasn't even riding.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

I scratched my brand new base while putting the board in the car, up against another mates boards bindings, ouch  Mate scratched his base while waxing his board for the first time. There must've been a little pebble or sand grain or something on the iron and when he was spreading the wax out in circles it scratched up the iron and the board with little swirls, barely noticable but still something to od about.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Scratches are gonna happen..as long as they arent gouges your fine.If you so worried about scratches on your board just send it my way, I'll ride it for you worry free.:cheeky4:


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yup let it go, it sucks but it happens...

Within the first 3 trips my new SL-R had a nice big scratch about half the board length from a rock i would assume. No damage to the board it didnt hit the base as far as i can tell, but that damn thing wont go away no matter how many times i wax


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah the first few scratches on a board really suck ( more so if its the topsheet that gets nicked or scratched ) i got really pissed at my mate when he kept riding into my new board. 
but now its got nicks and scratches all over from shredding ( and bailing  ) so i dont really care anymore

but i still get pissed if a skier starts poking my board with his dang sticks


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea people in chairlift queues with their shitty hire gear dont care about your board.


----------



## dneukirch (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah I'm not looking forward to the first time someone slams into my new board!!

this guy on youtube reckons he's onto something to lessen damage from people running into you while waiting in line for the chair lift. seems like a good idea....

YouTube - Tricks of Trade 1


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I think everyone is guilty of board bashing occasionally, i doubt theres any one of us that have never done it with how we get packed in like cattle for lifts. The key is to show respect and try to minimize it and if you do hit say Sorry ...


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

dneukirch said:


> Yeah I'm not looking forward to the first time someone slams into my new board!!
> 
> this guy on youtube reckons he's onto something to lessen damage from people running into you while waiting in line for the chair lift. seems like a good idea....
> 
> YouTube - Tricks of Trade 1


 I saw this last year and I now do it to all my boards, cant hurt.


----------

